
Apache Spot (Incubating): packet and flow analytics on Hadoop - based2
http://spot.incubator.apache.org/
======
based2
[http://incubator.apache.org/projects/spot.html](http://incubator.apache.org/projects/spot.html)

[http://open-network-insight.org/](http://open-network-insight.org/)

[https://github.com/Open-Network-Insight/open-network-
insight...](https://github.com/Open-Network-Insight/open-network-insight/wiki)

